

Cadence – a game of creating music using logic - TheFuntastic
http://madewithmonsterlove.itch.io/cadence-demo

======
stfnfhrmnn
Wow, very nice.

The difference between the spheres and the cones is not quite obvious, but it
doesn't appear to matter.

